

Composing a message that can be understood by aliens is difficult - dnetesn
http://www.airspacemag.com/daily-planet/speaking-extraterrestrials-180953489/

======
Houshalter
They are just not being creative enough. A raw text message would obviously
not be enough, but why not video or pictures? What about computer programs?

~~~
efferifick
A neural network that takes all conceivable input (electromagnetic spectrum,
sound, temperature changes, etc) and then performs the same algorithm google
translate uses to communicate a message.

The question would then be, "what input definitely comes from alien
intelligence and which is just noise?" so that we can train the NN properly.

Edit: I have no knowledge of NN whatsoever. Just a thought.

~~~
Houshalter
Google translate has huge amounts of training data. I'm not really sure what
you are suggesting.

